# Dumb question about gun license



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

So I drew a buck tag in the lottery this year. Does the DNR send those tags in the mail? Can someone explain to me how it works from here on out?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You will get a tag in the mail, yes. I would read the rules regarding "tagging requirements" if this is all new to you. Probably wouldn't hurt to read the entire deer hunting guide actually. It's not as long as it looks.

http://gf.nd.gov/regulations/deer/index.html


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

Hunting isn't new to me, just the licensing process in this state. In South Carolina and Maryland (the states I have the most experience in) the rules are a bit different. I was just curious about the issuing process for those successful in the lottery. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You will actually get 2 tags plus the license on one sheet.1 tag goes around the base of the antler.The other stays with the carcass.The license must be placed on your general license paper.


----------



## bigbrad123 (Dec 22, 2005)

I also think once you put the "general license" from the buck tag on your hunting license (as Ken said), you are supposed to sign it (sign on the actual deer tag license itself). I usually print my general game license from the internet, but put my deer license on that piece of paper, then sign half on the deer license and half on the general license. Confusing I know, but hard to explain over a forum post. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

Adam didn't mean your new to hunting. But your new to ND. Tagging rules are different in each state. In SD you must apply your tag around the leg of the deer, buck or doe. In ND you must tag the antler where it cannot slide off, usually at the base of the antler. there are also different laws on which part of the tag goes with which part of the animal.

It is real good advise to read the proclamation and know the information, because the wardens do.


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

swift said:


> Adam didn't mean your new to hunting. But your new to ND. Tagging rules are different in each state. In SD you must apply your tag around the leg of the deer, buck or doe. In ND you must tag the antler where it cannot slide off, usually at the base of the antler. there are also different laws on which part of the tag goes with which part of the animal.
> 
> It is real good advise to read the proclamation and know the information, because the wardens do.


Absolutely. I'll certainly school myself up before hitting the field. Thanks for all the input. At least now I know what to expect, license wise.


----------

